# Fav Artistic Pic of your pull / setup



## Bobpies (Apr 27, 2015)

i like to take the odd snap with the camera now and then.

So here's the first pic of my latest investment (naked portafilter)

nothing more to this thread other than i'd like to see if anyone else has some interesting pics to share!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice striping!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not in the same league but


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Taken with an iPad 2 but still..


----------



## Bobpies (Apr 27, 2015)

What's the 2 coffee machines for ?

You ou notice a difference in taste between them just out of interest ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Nice striping!!


Looks a bit quick...


----------



## Bobpies (Apr 27, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Looks a bit quick...


its the usual 18 in for about 40 out in 25 secs .

Could prob be a second or 2 slower maybe. I can't argue enough with the taste to be bothered to adjust !


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Looks a bit quick...


Agreed, but still nice striping.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bobpies said:


> What's the 2 coffee machines for ?


Errrrrr.... let me introduce you to dfk41......


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Lovely pic Bob, worthy of a desktop background and more.

What camera did you use?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bobpies said:


> What's the 2 coffee machines for ?
> 
> You ou notice a difference in taste between them just out of interest ?


It is not unusual for me to have a couple of machines! At that point, I also had 3 grinders but only room for one on the bench! The two machines are both high end presumer machines, both very different and unfortunately, I kept neither very long going back to a lever


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Bobpies said:


> i like to take the odd snap with the camera now and then.
> 
> So here's the first pic of my latest investment (naked portafilter)
> 
> ...


That looks good enough to drink 

Great pic indeed


----------



## Bobpies (Apr 27, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> Lovely pic Bob, worthy of a desktop background and more.
> 
> What camera did you use?


cheers, it's from a Panasonic gx7

the 20mm 1.7 pancake to be precise


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> The two machines are both high end presumer machines,


they thought it was good then


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Not very arty, but the syphon maker getting ready.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice shot


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Going through some old photos and found this. My Siemens bean to cup. Has served me well over the years but now getting competition form the syphon and the classic.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

And some beans.......but they weren't Illy....


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Not in the same league but


I *love* those cups!

A little cafe/bistro near me uses them... the food and atmosphere is very good nice to drop in for lunch. The coffee is very "Italian" but as the proprietors are actually Italian and the place is called Milano thats not that surprising.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

More handsome than The Beatles.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Someone else out there bought a tin of Illy beans just to reuse the can. Good to know I am not alone.


----------

